# DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2010 - Das Finale



## Walt (1 Juli 2010)

Die folgende 12 Soap-Girls haben sich für das Finale qualifiziert.

Mit dabei: Auch die gemeinsamen Titelverteidiger aus dem Jahr 2009, Theresa Underberg und Jeanette Biedermann!

*Bitte stimmt ab.* Die Umfrage schließt kurz vor Weihnachten. 

Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und *das Posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist sehr erwünscht*.

Gruß Walt


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (1 Juli 2010)

*Meine Stimme geht an die Person in meiner Sig* :thumbup:​


----------



## Walt (1 Juli 2010)

Bitte an den Admin: Kann die Umfrage oben "angepinnt" werden?

Danke und Gruß

Walt


----------



## Geldsammler (2 Juli 2010)

Übrigens: Die Frau Menden von GZSZ heißt "Anne" mit Vornamen und nicht "Anna".


----------



## Walt (3 Juli 2010)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die Frau Menden von GZSZ heißt "Anne" mit Vornamen und nicht "Anna".



@Geldammer: Stimmt! Ich habe den Tippfehler sofort nach dem Posten bemerkt. Leide lässt er sich nicht mehr ändern. Ich hoffe, man erkennt trotzdem wer gemeint ist.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2010)

*WICHTIGE NACHRICHT AN EINEN ADMIN, BETR.: DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2010 - Das Finale*

Wäre toll, wenn hier auch diese Finalabstimmung oben angepinnt werden könnte, sie droht leider unterzugehen.
Dafür brauchen die Vorentscheidungsgruppen nicht mehr festgepinnt zu werden.

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe.
Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2010)

Danke für "anpinnen"!

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (10 Sep. 2010)

Meine Wahl: Miriam Lahnstein - wer denn sonst, bitte?


----------



## solefun (10 Sep. 2010)

Bei der Auswahl nehm ich Miriam Lahnstein! Meine VL-Favoritin Claudia Hiersche ist ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2010)

Renée Weibel ist meine Wahl


----------



## Cherubini (10 Nov. 2010)

Sorry, aber es ist ein Unding, dass Josephine Schmidt fehlt ...


----------



## Walt (10 Nov. 2010)

Bei der Wahl zum Soap-Girl 2011 ist sie in der Vorausscheidung ganz sicher wieder dabei, sofern sie dann noch in der Serie spielt! Die Vorausscheidung für diese Abstimmung begann schon Anfang des Jahres 2010.. Sorry!

Erst seit dem 3. März 2010 spielt Schmidt eine Hauptrolle in Anna und die Liebe. Sie verkörpert Mia Maschke, die Cousine von Anna Broda (Jeanette Biedermann). Der Einsteig in diese Serie erfolgte also deutlich nach Beginn der Vorentscheidung für das "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2010".

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Cherubini (11 Nov. 2010)

Joseephine Schmidt war schon im Herbst 2009 in "Anna und die Liebe" zu sehen. Ende des Jahres war sie dann endgültig Hauptcast.
Vor einer Woche ist sie bei "AudL" ausgestiegen ...


----------



## Walt (11 Nov. 2010)

Okay....das war mir nicht bekannt....

Falls sie anfang Januar wieder in einer Soap zu sehen ist, gib mir es bitte bekannt. Manchmal verliere auch ich den Überblick. Aber wenn Josie wieder eine Soap-Rolle hat, wird sie selbstverständlich hier vogeschlagen.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Geflügelsalat (24 Nov. 2010)

Hab natürlich für sarah Stork abgestimmt. Obwohl ich mich doch arg wundere, was ein Telenovela-Star bei den Soap-Stars zu suchen hat...


----------



## nogo (27 Nov. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann iss cool!


----------



## Walt (2 Dez. 2010)

Nur noch 20 TAGE!

IST DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG SCHON GEFALLEN?

Jeantte Biedermann führt mit 6 Stimmern (65) vor Theresa Underberg (59). Schon deutlich zurück auf dem 3. Platz liegt Anne Mnden (43).

Im Vorjahr siegten Jeanette und Theresa noch gemeinsam.

Ich bin gespannt, wer Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2010 wird.

LG Walt


----------



## jogi50 (4 Dez. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Walt (23 Dez. 2010)

*Jeanette Biedermann ist DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2010!*

*Jeanette Biedermann wiederholt Vorjahreserfolg, knapp vor Theresa Underberg, die in 2009 noch gemeinsam mit Jeanette Biedermann den Titel holte.*

*Hier das Endergebnis:*

1. Jeanette Biedermann, (Anna Polauke), Anna und die Liebe, 72 Stimmen
2. Theresa Underberg, (Lydia von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe, 67 Stimmen
3. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ, 45 Stimmen
3. Janina Uhse (Jasmin Nowak), GZSZ, 45 Stimmen
5. Sarah Tkotsch (Lucy Köster), GZS/, 40	Stimmen	
6. Sarah Bogen (Lilli Mattern), Unter uns, 38 Stimmen
7. Renée Weibel (Helena von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe, 33 Stimmen	
8. Miriam Lahnstein (Tanja von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe, 30 Stimmen
8. Nina Bott (Céline Laffort), Alles was zählt, 30 Stimmen
10. Susan Sideropoulos (Verena Koch), GZSZ, 26 Stimmen
11. Isabell Hertel (Ute Weigel), Unter uns, 16 Stimmen
12. Sarah Stork (Sandra Ostermeier), Sturm der Liebe, 9 Stimmen

Danke fürs mitmachen.

Im Januar starten die Vorausscheidungen für DEUTSCHLANS-SOAP-GIRL 2011.

Ihr könnt schon einmal Vorschläge machen!

Gruß
Walt


----------

